# EMD Training in Los Angeles County



## eman00 (Jan 5, 2014)

Where are some locations in Los Angeles County to get a EMD cert?  Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 5, 2014)

Emd?


----------



## eman00 (Jan 5, 2014)

mycrofft said:


> Emd?



Emergency Medical Dispatcher


----------



## NPO (Jan 10, 2014)

I know a lot of places require it but ive never seen it offered anywhere. 

Maybe its post employment? I know all of our dispatchers have to be either EMDs or EMTs and they have an EMD flip book they use to triage calls.


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 10, 2014)

eman00 said:


> Where are some locations in Los Angeles County to get a EMD cert?  Thanks for any help you can provide.



It's incredibly rare to get the training and cert before being hired, especially since there are different protocols used by different EMD programs. In the LA area I know LAFD uses NAED EMD, not sure about other agencies though. But you may be able to find one by looking at local community colleges, checking the National Academy of Emergency Dispatch (NAED) website, or Association of Public Safety Communications Officals (APCO)website.


----------



## rlcpr (Jan 10, 2014)

Check out Priority Dispatch: https://courses.prioritydispatch.net/CourseListEMD.aspx?disc=1

They are the ones that teach the courses for NAED.


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 10, 2014)

rlcpr said:


> Check out Priority Dispatch: https://courses.prioritydispatch.net/CourseListEMD.aspx?disc=1
> 
> They are the ones that teach the courses for NAED.



There are a couple in the area, but I'd caution against going out and just getting the certification, like I said  different agencies use different systems, and will pay for your training.

https://courses.prioritydispatch.net/CourseByLocation.aspx?abbrev=CA


----------



## eman00 (Jan 11, 2014)

thanks for the info


----------

